
Manafort held secret talks with Assange in Ecuadorian embassy - eplanit
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/nov/27/manafort-held-secret-talks-with-assange-in-ecuadorian-embassy
======
k1m
Denied by WikiLeaks:

"Remember this day when the Guardian permitted a serial fabricator to totally
destroy the paper's reputation. @WikiLeaks is willing to bet the Guardian a
million dollars and its editor's head that Manafort never met Assange."

[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/1067430101548027906](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/1067430101548027906)

In response to Glenn Greenwald, who asked:

"Did the Guardian seek comment from WikiLeaks or Assange before publishing its
story? The article says it sought comment from Manafort's lawyer but not from
WikiLeaks or Assange."

WikiLeaks write:

'The "Guardian"'s Luke Harding wrote to former lawyer Melinda Taylor just
hours before publication. WikiLeaks then tweeted Harding's email publicly,
outing the "Guardian"'s fake news disaster prior to publication. The
"Guardian" didn't include the denial and ran regardless.'

[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/1067440565762048000](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/1067440565762048000)

~~~
b_tterc_p
Looks like a lot of empty rhetoric to me. The evidence suggested in the
guardian article sounds compelling.

------
WindowsFon4life
[https://www.newssniffer.co.uk/articles/1706143/diff/0/1](https://www.newssniffer.co.uk/articles/1706143/diff/0/1)
Sure seems less "compelling" when they make these sorts of edits.

